# iOS 8



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

With the new byod policy requiring my consent before letting me login appearing on my phone, I actually read the document.

Under supported systems And phones it only listed base iOS 7. I emailed uber and asked them if that means iOS 8 will not be supported in the near future.

Here is their reply:

"Thanks for reaching out! Please use the link below to download the Uber driver app.

t.uber.com/byodapp

Keep in mind, that there are some functionality issues with iOS8 on Apple's end that are unrelated to our app."

So basically this means that Uber is blaming apple. Uber claims their app is fine and that it's Apples fault and that Apple needs to fix their operating system so that it works with Uber's app.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

How is this Uber's fault? The developer release of iOS 8 only came out on September 9th. Obviously it isn't Apple's job to make sure that every single app in the app store is compatible with iOS 8, but Uber has also only had a very small window in which to fix things.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> How is this Uber's fault? The developer release of iOS 8 only came out on September 9th. Obviously it isn't Apple's job to make sure that every single app in the app store is compatible with iOS 8, but Uber has also only had a very small window in which to fix things.


Seriously? They are a multi billion dollar company which replies on apps to function. They had plenty of time. How is this not ubers fault? There are lots of apps as you might have noticed. They work fine with iOS 8. Why should uber be held to a lesser standard?


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Seriously? They are a multi billion dollar company which replies on apps to function. They had plenty of time. How is this not ubers fault? There are lots of apps as you might have noticed. They work fine with iOS 8. Why should uber be held to a lesser standard?


 I'd have to agree with you on this one. However, I'm having no issues running the app on iOS 8 (iPhone 6). I'm only assuming, because iOS 8 may require additional hardware resources, that they recommend drivers stay on iOS 7.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'd have to agree with you on this one. However, I'm having no issues running the app on iOS 8 (iPhone 6). I'm only assuming, because iOS 8 may require additional hardware resources, that they recommend drivers stay on iOS 7.


I wonder if it is hardware related as you stated. I am on a 5s.

Anyone reading this. If you're on iOS 8 on a non 6 iPhone and running without problems. Let us know.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I wonder if it is hardware related as you stated. I am on a 5s.
> 
> Anyone reading this. If you're on iOS 8 on a non 6 iPhone and running without problems. Let us know.


No problems so far. I read on these forums that the app would hijack output audio so you, for instance, couldn't have Spotify playing to your radio while using the driver app. I have not found this to be true and have not encountered any other errors.

Thus far, it runs smoother and much more quickly than it did on the Uber-provided phone. Likely to do with having LTE service instead of 3G only. iPhone 5s, iOS8 user.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

duggles said:


> I read on these forums that the app would hijack output audio so you, for instance, couldn't have Spotify playing to your radio while using the driver app. I have not found this to be true and have not encountered any other.


Actually I did notice an issue regarding audio. When the Uber app is running, foreground or background, it lowers the bit rate for audio output, resulting in degraded audio quality of all the apps. You can definitely notice the lower audio quality when playing spoken podcasts


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Actually I did notice an issue regarding audio. When the Uber app is running, foreground or background, it lowers the bit rate for audio output, resulting in degraded audio quality of all the apps. You can definitely notice the lower audio quality when playing spoken podcasts


Haven't noticed that yet. That sucks. I don't play my podcasts during Uber because I have to stop/start them so much. Don't like playing them during rides because I can't hear or focus. I thought my audio on Spotify did sound worse but it's hard to tell as I just have an am/fm transmitter, not a AUX input.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not questioning whether they are taking too long to find a fix, I'm simply pointing out that the problem to begin with was not their fault.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I'm not questioning whether they are taking too long to find a fix, I'm simply pointing out that the problem to begin with was not their fault.


Sure it is. They have to write the app to conform to the operating system, not the reverse.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> How is this Uber's fault? The developer release of iOS 8 only came out on September 9th. Obviously it isn't Apple's job to make sure that every single app in the app store is compatible with iOS 8, but Uber has also only had a very small window in which to fix things.





StrawJim said:


> Seriously? They are a multi billion dollar company which replies on apps to function. They had plenty of time. How is this not ubers fault? There are lots of apps as you might have noticed. They work fine with iOS 8. Why should uber be held to a lesser standard?


This folks is EXACTLY the BUN FIGHT that is happening right now between Apple and Uber.

What an insight! Thanks guys


----------

